# I have a presentation due tomorrow and I haven't started lol



## Timothy123 (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't want to think too much about it or i'm going to get all stressed about it, so i've decided to procrastinate the last 2 weeks and not even think about it. And it's due tomorrow. It's not a power point or anything. We just have to stand up in front of the class and teach them about a court case without any notes or anything to help.

Part of me wants to purposely forget about it and show up and be like "oops I forgot to study it I was so busy on the weekend, sorry not sorry!" but then I feel like the class would judge me for not doing it. Also my teacher is very strict about this and seems like he'd yell at me if I didn't do it.

Oh lord what do I do...


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Timothy123 said:


> I don't want to think too much about it or i'm going to get all stressed about it, so i've decided to procrastinate the last 2 weeks and not even think about it.


Yup, that's how I deal with presentations too. It helps keep you stress-free until the night before the assignment is due... Really wish I had some advice to give you. :blank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing you can do,you'll just get a Failing grade


----------

